# Case 830



## rustycase (Jul 20, 2004)

Just bought a Case 830 diesel w/f. My first tractor. Would like to know what years that this model was made and What kind of front end loader I need that would bolt up to my machine. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rustycase _
> *Just bought a Case 830 diesel w/f. My first tractor. Would like to know what years that this model was made and What kind of front end loader I need that would bolt up to my machine. Any info would be appreciated. *


Welcome to the Case forum Rusty,
The Case 830 was made from 1960 to 1969. The 830 replaced the 800 which was made in 1958 and 1959. The 830 was later updated to the Comfort King In 1964 (now don't quote me on the correct year). The Comfort King had the fuel tank in the rear and the previous ones had the tank under the hood.

The 830 is actually the series of the tractor. They had several models under the 30 series. A 830 with adujustable reats, adjustable wide front and a row crop verision . Check the serial number tag as it will have the Model listed on it. Once we know the exact model might help with the loader.

Most makes of loaders will fit most tractors, it;s matching up the mounts that could be the problem. I have seen DUALLS, Farmhand, and others. It might be best to contact a dealer that sells loaders and see what they would have to offer. I have seen on the Case 800 where people mounted to the engine block and have busted the block that way. 

Maybe some of the other guys or gals that visit here might have some additional information they would like to share. Post your serial number and I can tell you what year it is.
caseman-d


----------



## rustycase (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info caseman. I am away from my machine for a few weeks and cannot supply a serial till later. It has an adjustable wide front, adjustable seat and the diesel tank is just ahead of the dashboard. It is a dual range manual transmission with eagle hitch. I have looked at the serial tag prior to leaving town and CK is not on it. I bought this at an auction and recieved little info on its origin. I am reluctant to go to dealers as I am a cheap son of a gun and am looking for a steal of a deal. Just want to know if I find a deal on a loader, what will fit with a minimum of modification. Oh another question, it has a lever just above the gearshift which appears to operate a shaft that goes to the valvetrain/head area. Can you tell me what the purpose of this control?

Thanks,

Rustycase.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Rusty,
I beleive the lever you are referring to is the decompression lever. Check the pictures to see if this looks like the lever. The pictures are out of a 400 manual.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

This picture should explain what the purpose of the decompressor is. Some like to use it also in cold weather to get it spinning and getting the frost out of the cylinders.
caseman-d


----------



## rustycase (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info caseman, I was wondering if you could tell me where I could find a fuel pressure guage for this model as mine is not working.

thanks again,

Rustycase


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Rusty,
now you're asking alot       . I think the OEM gauge is discontinued. I may be able to come up a IH gauge or a plain gauge that would work. I will check the books tomorrow when I get to work, providing I have time.
caseman-d


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

finally someone else on here has a 830 diesel. I've still got this one with a few pieces missing if anyone is interested in it. It is an 831.

chuck d


----------



## rustycase (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks again for the info guys, I have been out of town alot. Going to an auction this wed., How can I measure my tractor in order to tell if a front end loader that may be at this sale will fit it?

Any info appreciated,

rustycase.

btw- what is a case 831?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I would measure the distance from the rear axle up to front and your width as the loader will have to fit inside it. Most loaders mount to the axles so figure figure the distance to the front. You will want the loader to clear the radiator and the front tires wont hit the tilt cylinders depending on type of loader. Hope this helps.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

btw- what is a case 831?

It is a 830 series model. I beleive it is a row crop diesel with a wide front. My books stop at the 00 series. It may be a narow front version also.
caseman-d


----------



## rustycase (Jul 20, 2004)

Thank you caseman, I went to the auction bought a 5' brushog, 5' blade and a pond bucket. Been brushhoggin, and scrapin the roads. I have been checking e-bay for a manual. I can find them ok. One dealer shop manual went for $180 the ji case I&T shop manuals are going alot cheaper. Is there a big difference in the quality of manual between the two?

workin it,

Rustycase.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

rustycase,
I don't know just how far into the mechanical side you want to go into, but a 25.00-30.00 I&T manual should be a good starting place. A lot of the manuals at our shop are I&T. Before spending a lot on a manual I would buy one and see it it had what you were looking for. I know we have ordered in service manuals for customers and I think they would have been better off with a I&T manual. Becareful of buying them off ebay because lot of them are out dated manuals. I would try ordering them from a company that sells them on a regular basis so you will probably get a new publication. There is a company that sells manuals on ebay that has a picture of a girl holding the manual, I do feel that his are probably up to date. Good luck with it.
caseman-d


----------



## newguyonacase (Feb 14, 2015)

*830 - 831*

831 has down pressure on the 3 point hitch.


----------



## buyear (May 9, 2016)

*1963 830*

Looking for info on caseomatc clutch fluid filter change or operator manual.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I owned a Case 830 for many years. A good strong workhorse. My only complaint was the Eagle hitch. Hard to use many new implements as the arms are fixed and don't spread sideways. Eventually I fabricated some new arms that worked better.


----------

